# SCANNED in vac OR still sent to Sheffield? Pakistan Spouse Visa help



## ANS1 (Jul 15, 2017)

Hi, 
I'm hoping someone can help clarify if there are any changes to visa application process due to new published info regarding the supporting document submission. I did post this as a reply in my thread on a different topic a little while ago. I am assuming it got lost in there as it was off-topic and thus remains unanswered.

I will hopefully be applying for a uk spouse settlement visa for my husband who is in Pakistan. For applicants from pakistan it seems the paper version of appendix 2 is still required as the visa4uk online form does not cover the financial section and also has a link to the appendix 2 form. 

However my query is regarding the submission of supporting documents. I was under the impression they would be submitted to Sheffield. However a section on the VFS Global Pakistan now states the following-

*"Settlement applications -
A scanning process for settlement supporting documents in the Islamabad, Karachi, Lahore and Mirpur Visa Application Centres has been introduced. This will affect where you need to send your supporting documents. Before you visit the Visa Application Centre please click here *_(here a link to a downloadable barcode document to be scanned to separate each supporting doc section is inserted)_ *to view the details.

Submitting supporting documents - 
You or your representative/sponsor should then send a completed application package within 2 weeks of enrolling your biometric information (but not before) to: UK Visas and Immigration International....sheffield address"*

Does that mean there is now a choice to either scan at the centre and keep the docs or send originals/attested to Sheffield?

Regarding the former option of scanning, does that mean all the pics would be scanned/photocopied too (doesn't mention photos on the acceptable evidence list for proof of relationship in barcode document) and also how would the original documents be accepted, surely they would need to be attested in that case?


I don't whether it is just me missing something really obvious and confusing myself! It will be greaty appreciated if anyone can please help clarify the process. Thank you


----------



## Sarah0987 (Aug 23, 2017)

I am confused about this too. anyone have an answer to this?


----------



## ANS1 (Jul 15, 2017)

*visa4uk spouse application-printed copy query*

Hi,

I have submitted my visa4uk online application on wednesday for my husband's visa. His biometric appointment in Pakistan is in the first week of September.

Is it possible for him to send me a signed copy of the generated online form via post while awaiting his appointment or does he have to send me the copy that he will take with him to the application centre? 

I'm assuming they would just need it to scan the barcode and any copies printed before/after would be identical? 

It will just be good to get it in advance as it would save time rather than sending it urgently on the day to meet the 2 week deadline.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ANS1 (Jul 15, 2017)

Sarah0987 said:


> I am confused about this too. anyone have an answer to this?


Hi Sarah,

So I have recently submitted the visa4 uk online form for my husband. I will be sending my documents to Sheffield as it seems everyone is still doing this for their pakistani spouse visas. Also the sheffield address to send supporting documents is still listed on the gov.uk website!

I couldn't find an answer so I tried to do some further research. I noticed on the Pakistan VFS global site on the new updated barcode document that the new scanning system in Pakistan is for certain groups only- _*'All documents submitted by customers applying for standard Tier 1, 2, 4 and 5 are scanned at the Visa Application Centre and sent electronically to UKVI'.
*_
Thus, I believe the scanning only applies to visa's for Migrants with Highly professional skills, Skilled workers with an offer of employment, visa - Students ( Adult and Child) and Youth mobility schemes/ temporary workers. Please anyone correct me if I am wrong.

I am not sure why this scanning process is listed under the settlement heading but I am sticking to the sheffield procedure. I guess I will find out soon when my husband goes for his appointment in September!


----------



## Sarah0987 (Aug 23, 2017)

ANS1 said:


> Hi Sarah,
> 
> So I have recently submitted the visa4 uk online form for my husband. I will be sending my documents to Sheffield as it seems everyone is still doing this for their pakistani spouse visas. Also the sheffield address to send supporting documents is still listed on the gov.uk website!
> 
> ...






I asked on another forum and got a clear reply as what to do. I was trying to paste thre link here but Im only a new member and not allowed to for now. On there the answer I received was that it is still the same old procedure but scanning is also now an option. I think I will be sticking with the old procedure too of sending documents to sheffiled.

Hope it helps!


----------



## Sarah0987 (Aug 23, 2017)

ANS1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my visa4uk online application on wednesday for my husband's visa. His biometric appointment in Pakistan is in the first week of September.
> 
> ...


Is it possible to send in earlier? Did you find out anything on this?


----------



## ANS1 (Jul 15, 2017)

Sarah0987 said:


> Is it possible to send in earlier? Did you find out anything on this?


I didn't get a response, I think my new thread was moved and merged with this older thread so it must have been missed. I am getting my husband to print, sign, date and send it to me tomorrow. I asked some one who has been through the process in October. They said it should be okay to send it earlier as he doesn't think they used it at the VAC centre.

I will ask my husband to take a copy with him just incase to his appointment. If they do do anything e.g stamp which I highly doubt, I'll get him to post it me urgently using a courier service. I know someone mentioned on this forum that it can be scanned too but I think I'll stick to the original via post.

I'll let you know how it goes, unless someone else on this forum can help?


----------



## Sarah0987 (Aug 23, 2017)

ANS1 said:


> I didn't get a response, I think my new thread was moved and merged with this older thread so it must have been missed. I am getting my husband to print, sign, date and send it to me tomorrow. I asked some one who has been through the process in October. They said it should be okay to send it earlier as he doesn't think they used it at the VAC centre.
> 
> I will ask my husband to take a copy with him just incase to his appointment. If they do do anything e.g stamp which I highly doubt, I'll get him to post it me urgently using a courier service. I know someone mentioned on this forum that it can be scanned too but I think I'll stick to the original via post.
> 
> I'll let you know how it goes, unless someone else on this forum can help?



Please let me know how you go about processing the rest of your application?

Thank you


----------



## ANS1 (Jul 15, 2017)

Sarah0987 said:


> Please let me know how you go about processing the rest of your application?
> 
> Thank you


What is it that you would like to know? I will try and help the best I can. In summary I have collected all my paperwork e.g payslips, bank statments, employer letter, accomodation (also includes husbands documents such as TB cert and IELTS), submitted and paid the fees for online visa4uk form, now in the process of completing the appendix 2 paper form and finishing off the remaining docs. Once husband goes to his biometric appointment in Islamabad. I will then have 2 weeks to gather everything together to send to sheffield.


----------



## Sarah0987 (Aug 23, 2017)

ANS1 said:


> What is it that you would like to know? I will try and help the best I can. In summary I have collected all my paperwork e.g payslips, bank statments, employer letter, accomodation (also includes husbands documents such as TB cert and IELTS), submitted and paid the fees for online visa4uk form, now in the process of completing the appendix 2 paper form and finishing off the remaining docs. Once husband goes to his biometric appointment in Islamabad. I will then have 2 weeks to gather everything together to send to sheffield.


The question your originally asked about copying the part of the online form and having it sent early to you.


----------



## ANS1 (Jul 15, 2017)

Sarah0987 said:


> The question your originally asked about copying the part of the online form and having it sent early to you.


Ah okay, I'll keep you posted on how his appointment goes and whether they actually needed the form or not :smile:


----------



## ANS1 (Jul 15, 2017)

Sarah0987 said:


> The question your originally asked about copying the part of the online form and having it sent early to you.


Hi Sarah, as promised here's the update-

Husband went to the VAC for his biometrics, they needed his passport, appointment confirmation letter (generated once you submit the form) and the actual completed visa4uk app form copy. They just scanned the barcodes on the appointment confirmation letter and the visa4uk form. 

I used the form he had sent me in advance as it has the same barcode.

Once his biometrics were submitted, they sent an email a couple of days later confirming they've received the application and require the supporting documents.

I hope this helps!


----------



## Sarah0987 (Aug 23, 2017)

ANS1 said:


> Hi Sarah, as promised here's the update-
> 
> Husband went to the VAC for his biometrics, they needed his passport, appointment confirmation letter (generated once you submit the form) and the actual completed visa4uk app form copy. They just scanned the barcodes on the appointment confirmation letter and the visa4uk form.
> 
> ...


Thanks you so much! This has been a great help, so I can have more than one copy of the form and have it sent in advance.

Thanks for getting back to me


----------



## ANS1 (Jul 15, 2017)

Sarah0987 said:


> Thanks you so much! This has been a great help, so I can have more than one copy of the form and have it sent in advance.
> 
> Thanks for getting back to me


No problem! Yes you can have as many copies as you like. Once you complete and submit the form, it is saved on the visa4uk account which you can download and print at any time. I got him to send me 2 signed copies after we submitted it online. So I received it in advance. Some of the margins were not right (printing issues in pakistan) so i just printed those few sheets off again from here.


----------

